# Gnex To Be Released 11/21



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

According to this Roadmap, it will be available 11/21 via "web only". In the DL article they mention possibility that BestBuy (or other retailers) could carry it that day also.

I have never purchased a phone from BestBuy, is upgrading phone through them the same as at the Verizon store? I always thought it was just for new customers? Is there a catch?


----------



## Bmr7c (Aug 24, 2011)

Meaning you have to pre order via the internet at best buy? Any pre order date for this phone yet?


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

No, what they said was Verizon will only have it online on the 21st.

They mentioned bestbuy COULD carry it in stores that day (21st) since that happened with the nexus 1. No inside info on that, just a possibility.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't believe this at all. There's no way they'll do an "internet release" on this phone. It's going to be way too popular, period. Until they announce it "officially" everything is dust in the air to me.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I don't believe this at all. There's no way they'll do an "internet release" on this phone. It's going to be way too popular, period. Until they announce it "officially" everything is dust in the air to me.


I like to think of the G-NEX as a high end geek treat. Only people on here and other android forums will know about. So selling it online wouldn't be too bad. We're gonna get it regardless. Have you ever heard of a MiteyMiteBamboo FlyRod and Janciuras Reel. Its a fishing pole that cost between 3000 and 5000 dollars. Would we pay for that?? Hell no! And I love fishing! The G-Nex is wildly popular with us but not with your average customers. Which takes me to a whole other topic. Advertising the G-Nex.

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

They hadn't really started advertising the Droid Razr, their phone they are pushing like a white head on a pimple to pop it. I just saw the first TV Commercial for it today, 5 days before release. So don't count out advertising yet. The Nexus had actually gotten more web advertising than the Razr up until the pre-sale release date. Something most people haven't realized, because they don't see the Nexus everywhere.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I don't believe this at all. There's no way they'll do an "internet release" on this phone. It's going to be way too popular, period. Until they announce it "officially" everything is dust in the air to me.


This. It's actually pretty popular, it's getting a lot of attention.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> This. It's actually pretty popular, it's getting a lot of attention.


Yeah especially for them to be able to sell a lot that week just before and on black friday. They are going to want a lot of stock I would think.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So has anyone upgraded phones at Bestbuy? I am curious of the difference of going there as apposed to the VZW store.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> So has anyone upgraded phones at Bestbuy? I am curious of the difference of going there as apposed to the VZW store.


I haven't but it's supposed to be like doing it at a VZW store. I don't know if they'd be able to switch around updates like they do at VZW but I noticed the other day online that you can switch upgrades yourself so maybe they can too.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I haven't but it's supposed to be like doing it at a VZW store. I don't know if they'd be able to switch around updates like they do at VZW but I noticed the other day online that you can switch upgrades yourself so maybe they can too.


I don't work at Best Buy but I am an indirect agent(not a corporate employee) and we can switch updates. I don't see why they shouldn't. But again I don't work there so don't quote me on it.


----------



## Bmr7c (Aug 24, 2011)

I did my Droid X at Best Buy. Preoreder and all. Just like at a VZW store.


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> So has anyone upgraded phones at Bestbuy? I am curious of the difference of going there as apposed to the VZW store.


I upgraded my OG Droid to a DX2 @ Best Buy. Won't do it again. Not because it was difficult (it was actually very easy). For me, it was the sales tax issue. Best Buy charges tax on the full retail price and not the subsidized price. Amazon and Wirefly are my go to (unless they won't get them day one...then I will have to go through Vzw and use my 30 dollar savings).

No, I am not super cheap or anything, but paying an extra 50+ isn't cool (hell, that's a new video game!).

Just my two pennies...

Sent from my DX2 running powerboosted Eclipse 1.2 (waiting impatiently for my GNex!).


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Damn, my post didn't make it I guess. In short: avoid it if you can. Unless you're cool with signing 2 contracts, one for Verizon, and one for Best Buy. There's is a bit more stringent than Verizon's as well.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I like to think of the G-NEX as a high end geek treat.


I like to think that because I'm in IT and I can fix technical issues that I'm brilliant and everyone who can't fix those same issues are morons. Doesn't mean it's necessarily true.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I got both of my Fascinates from BestBuy.

Its pretty simple, you go in, they charge you for it, they set it up originally since it must be activated for them to get paid, and you leave.

What I'm not sure about is payment. Mine were both free due to the free phone fridays they did last year and Verizon usually lets you charge the phones to your bill. I'd bet BB won't let you do that as its simply not Verizon.

Beyond that the process is essentially the same.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I got both of my Fascinates from BestBuy.
> 
> Its pretty simple, you go in, they charge you for it, they set it up originally since it must be activated for them to get paid, and you leave.
> 
> ...


This is why I won't get it from Best Buy. If they so much as break the seal of MY box. I'll shoot them in the head.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> This is why I won't get it from Best Buy. If they so much as break the seal of MY box. I'll shoot them in the head.


I feel the same. I hated vzw opening my TB b4 i could. Drives me crazy, all those fingerprints and fondling haha. So stoked for this phone. No one touches this phone before i do!

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to make them let me activate it. The customer always gets to do what they want

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> I'm going to make them let me activate it. The customer always gets to do what they want
> 
> Sent from my portable battery drainer


 yep we sure do. that why we have bloat filled phones and unlocked bootloaders. lmao. just kiddin


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

If we have to order online and have it delivered we won't have to worry about the VZW employee fondling our GNex. That's one benefit of the "Web Only" rumor.


----------



## Lexxon87 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd be interested in getting at Best Buy if I can drive up to Nashua, NH and pick it up with no sales tax, even though I'm an MA resident. I don't think they can force tax on me...it's not exactly a car or anything. I may end up doing just that.

Maybe I shouldn't have blown my best buy credit on the Skyward Sword bundle...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> I like to think that because I'm in IT and I can fix technical issues that I'm brilliant and everyone who can't fix those same issues are morons. Doesn't mean it's necessarily true.


ROFLMAFAO. #epicpost


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Scooter70 said:


> If we have to order online and have it delivered we won't have to worry about the VZW employee fondling our GNex. That's one benefit of the "Web Only" rumor.


I don't let them touch the phone regardless, the store that I go to knows that by now

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

With the contest in full swing, I think it may be safe to say it'll be released on the 21st or at least the contest ends then!!! ;-)


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> With the contest in full swing, I think it may be safe to say it'll be released on the 21st or at least the contest ends then!!! ;-)


wouldnt that be something? "congats...you just won a brand new car....but we are sorry to say
you will have to wait for the motor to be installed. and we have know idea when it will be shipped. lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> wouldnt that be something? "congats...you just won a brand new car....but we are sorry to say
> you will have to wait for the motor to be installed. and we have know idea when it will be shipped. lol


Lol +1

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

With best buys Black tie protection, and their buy back program, I'll never buy a phone anywhere else. The insurance is ten dollars a month, and I've replaced my thunderbolt twice, no deductible. Ever. And the buy back is based on RETAIL, not what you actually paid for it. So even tho I paid $250 for my bolt (using an upgrade), when I trade it in this month, I'll get 40 percent of the $699 retail. Around $280. So I'll actually get paid MORE than what I bought the phone for. Awesome. Had I traded the bolt in under 6 months, I would have gotten 50 percent of retail.

Tl;Dr Yes, buy your phone at best buy if possible.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

So..... I heard it would be released this Friday. Just heresay, but has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> With best buys Black tie protection, and their buy back program, I'll never buy a phone anywhere else. The insurance is ten dollars a month, and I've replaced my thunderbolt twice, no deductible. Ever. And the buy back is based on RETAIL, not what you actually paid for it. So even tho I paid 250 for my bolt (using an upgrade), when I trade it in this month, I'll get 40 percent of the 699 retail. Around 280. So I'll actually get paid MORE than what I bought the phone for. Awesome. Had I traded the bolt in under 6 months, I would have gotten 50 percent of retail.
> 
> Tl;Dr Yes, buy your phone at best buy if possible.


$120 a year for insurance?! No thanks though I like the sound of that buy back program. Wouldn't the fact that you have to pay the tax on the full retail price negate that though?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> So..... I heard it would be released this Friday. Just heresay, but has anyone else heard anything?


It's launching in a few countries this week but still no word from VzW.


----------



## POQbum (Oct 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It's launching in a few countries this week but still no word from VzW.


 it's likely for them to push it back a bit because of the failure of Razr sales.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It's launching in a few countries this week but still no word from VzW.


Sounds like first half of December for us. How is it that the UK can have theirs now but we can't. Bull!!!! Check P3Droids tweets...


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/galaxy-nexus-forum/10038-p3-says-wont-releasing-soon.html

This was posted today. Not sure what to make of it though. Just thought I would share as I am waiting for this phone to drop on VZW as well.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/galaxy-nexus-forum/10038-p3-says-wont-releasing-soon.html
> 
> This was posted today. Not sure what to make of it though. Just thought I would share as I am waiting for this phone to drop on VZW as well.


I call bs, just because the ics source is being pushed as we speak, and it will include the device and vendor setup for the maguro (gnex)

Edit: here's the email that I received from following the android-building group about the ics source http://pastebin.com/D7ux50va


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I call bs


I agree


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

I posted this in a different thread, but figured I would put it here too...

I was at a bachelor party for a buddy last weekend and one of our friends is a VZW rep. I was asking him if this phone was every gonna come out and he had this evil grin on his face and said he thinks Black Friday is gonna be the launch day, but wouldn't give me anymore info. 

Well today I figured I would try hitting him up for some more info. He told me he just got the promo posters for it today (refused to send me a picture though) and said he thinks it's going to be by Black Friday. 

I get the feeling he has more info, but is afraid he would get in trouble some how by leaking it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

POQbum said:


> it's likely for them to push it back a bit because of the failure of Razr sales.


What evidence do you have of this????


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> What evidence do you have of this????


Well he has the proof right.... Oh, no proof. Just thoughts and bubblegum then. 

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> I posted this in a different thread, but figured I would put it here too...
> 
> I was at a bachelor party for a buddy last weekend and one of our friends is a VZW rep. I was asking him if this phone was every gonna come out and he had this evil grin on his face and said he thinks Black Friday is gonna be the launch day, but wouldn't give me anymore info.
> 
> ...


is there a forum you havent posted this in??? lmao


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> is there a forum you havent posted this in??? lmao


What are you talking about? I posted it here and one other place, exactly as I stated in my earlier post.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

you sure? lol. okay relax. but you posted it on three seperate threads on the other site. am i right? im not knocking you for posting it. just messin with ya for posting multiples on the same ones.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> you sure? lol. okay relax. but you posted it on three seperate threads on the other site. am i right? im not knocking you for posting it. just messin with ya for posting multiples on the same ones.


100% positive... I posted it here and in one other thread. Then a few people quoted me in their posts.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Well he has the proof right.... Oh, no proof. Just thoughts and bubblegum then.
> 
> Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


Careful there. I've seen ppl get hurt while trying to chew gum and (insert any other action here) at the same time....I have an employee like this Im convinced.

But hey, bubblegum rhymes with his screen name


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://blogs.computerworld.com/19297/galaxy_nexus_review_roundup_lte_release_date_confirmed


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> http://blogs.computerworld.com/19297/galaxy_nexus_review_roundup_lte_release_date_confirmed


I'll believe it when I see it.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Same here, just thought that was interesting.. Im thinking Dec at the earliest..


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

I hear that FedEx is going to be busy today.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I doubt it will be December. It will be out on or before Black Friday IMO.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

csimo said:


> I hear that FedEx is going to be busy today.


Go On....


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

csimo said:


> I hear that FedEx is going to be busy today.


I work at Fedex... And we are my good man.

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Woot


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

You got a truck load of gnexitties?


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Trenton said:


> You got a truck load of gnexitties?


I hope so.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

according to Google this 11/21 date might be right.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I work at Fedex... And we are my good man.
> 
> Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


Go on...


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> according to Google this 11/21 date might be right.


And I hate Droid Life for that... "Pretty much" Geezus! This thing is like a damn unicorn.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh, its Christmas season... ;-)

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/11/samsung-galaxy-nexus-headed-to-verizon-december-8th/


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

My main thought is the Dec 8th says "IN ALL LOCATIONS," while the 11/21 is supposedly an "ONLINE ONLY" thing... So perhaps they both may be right?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

The only one that's right, is the one you near from Verizon by the end of the year.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> The only one that's right, is the one you near from Verizon by the end of the year.


I don't think the phone will launch web only the 21st. But that's just my educated guess at this point. If it was, I would have heard something about it by now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I don't think the phone will launch web only the 21st. But that's just my educated guess at this point. If it was, I would have heard something about it by now.


I also don't see that happening. Just doesn't make any sense to do it like that, but again carriers do dumb stuff a lot so who knows.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I also don't see that happening. Just doesn't make any sense to do it like that, but again carriers do dumb stuff a lot so who knows.


It would make sense if there was no inventory in stock, which is the case here.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> It would make sense if there was no inventory in stock, which is the case here.


Right but that doesn't mean they have to do anything like a web-only thing. They could but who knows. I'd rather just wait and go into a store and grab it that way personally.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Right but that doesn't mean they have to do anything like a web-only thing. They could but who knows. I'd rather just wait and go into a store and grab it that way personally.


They had preorders for the RAZR, and they were quite successful too.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

The GNexus contests on Twitter end on the 21st.. maybe another hint...?

http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/www.google.com/en/us/nexus/challenge3/rules.pdf


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> They had preorders for the RAZR, and they were quite successful too.


True.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> The GNexus contests on Twitter end on the 21st.. maybe another hint...?
> 
> http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/www.google.com/en/us/nexus/challenge3/rules.pdf


You do realize that the winners won't be posted until 12.5 according to that document, right ????


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You do realize that the winners won't be posted until 12.5 according to that document, right ????


Mexiken. Proving them wrong one post at a time. Ja Ja Ja!


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

They have already announced winners of some of the challenges via twitter..


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think those winners already posted are the final winners. The rules say 7 winners....but there are 10 contests. I think 7 of the 10 will be chosen (at random, I assume?) and those will be announced on 12/5,


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh ok i forgot about them only giving out 7 phones.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

"Dear winner, unfortunately you live in the U.S. and we will be unable to give you a Nexus as VzW has drug their feet and still have no announced release date. Thanks for playing though."


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> "Dear winner, unfortunately you live in the U.S. and we will be unable to give you a Nexus as VzW has drug their feet and still have no announced release date. Thanks for playing though."


I hate it when people think the past tense of drag is drug.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> I hate it when people think the past tense of drag is drug.


There are much, much worse slip ups. Personally, I think it's more annoying when people say hung instead of hanged. If you say "he was hung" you are not talking about someone being executed...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> There are much, much worse slip ups. Personally, I think it's more annoying when people say hung instead of hanged. If you say "he was hung" you are not talking about someone being executed...


I fingerbung my T-bolt.

I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BEATS ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Date has passed. Closing thread.


----------

